# Angeln Auf Fuerteventura



## der Wolfsbarsch (2. November 2005)

moin zusammen.

in zehn tagen ist es wieder soweit........

ab nach fuerteventura.

ich angle dort in einem kleinen fischerdorf von der mole aus.
am tag ist das ganz lustig und die fänge sind recht gut.jedoch wenn ich mit köderfisch in der einbrechenden dunkelheit angle,dauert es nicht lange und schon nimmt einer von diesen grossen stachel - oder engelsrochen meinen köder.
kennt sich jemand mit dem angeln auf fuerte aus und kann mir ein paar tips geben wie ich die rochen umgehen kann ?
es bringt ja mal laune so ein ding von 1,5m spannweite an der angel zu
 haben,jedoch will die dinger vor ort niemand verwerten und da lasse ich sie lieber im wasser.

wäre einfach zu schade um diese tollen fische,die einen schnell mal 2-3 stunden beschäftigen können.

der wolfsbarsch|wavey:


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln Auf Fuerteventura*

so,nun bin ich wieder zurück von fuerte.
es war mal wieder ein toller urlaub mit guten fischen.
die meeräschen waren nicht alle besonders gross,jedoch sehr schmackhaft.
bei einbruch der dämmerung kamen jeden aben die raubfische an den strand und man konnte gute blaubarsche mit einem wobbler fangen.
auf fuerte werden die kontrollen der angler immer stärker.
lasst euch also nicht erzählen man braucht dort keine *FISCHEREIERLAUBNIS*.
es wird teuer und die ausrüstung wird eingezogen.
es wurde sogar das auto eines anglers nach fischen durchsucht.
als man fische und angelgerät im auto fand und dieser keine erlaubnis hatte,wurden die angeln eingezogen.
die jungen burschen dort nehmen ihren job sehr ernst.
die fangbegrenzung von 4kg am tag wird nicht so ernst genommen.
wäre ja auch blödsinn einen kapitalen von 5kg wieder schwimmen zu lassen.
hier seht ihr wie der erlaubnisschein ausieht.







also lieber die 12 euro 13cent für 5 jahre ausgeben als eine strafe zu kassieren.

der wolfsbarsch|znaika: #g


----------



## Sailfisch (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln Auf Fuerteventura*

Hallo Wolfsbarsch,

willkommen zurück! Freut mich, daß Du einen schönen Urlaub hattest! Gibts denn auch Bilder von den Fsichen?


----------



## guifri (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln Auf Fuerteventura*

hallo,

wo bekommt man denn die angelerlaubnis auf fuerte? ich fahre nächstes jahr evtl. mit family in urlaub.


----------



## der Wolfsbarsch (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Angeln Auf Fuerteventura*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> wo bekommt man denn die angelerlaubnis auf fuerte? ich fahre nächstes jahr evtl. mit family in urlaub.



hallo guifri.
die angelerlaubnis bekommst in GRAN TARAJAL.
gleich am ortseingang ist die polizeiwache und dahinter das amt für AGRAR und FISCHEREI. frag mich jetzt nicht wie das noch auf spanisch heisst.
|kopfkrat .frag dort nach einer LICENCIA DE PESCA.
dort bekommst du erstmal eine vorläufige erlaubnis und die richtige wird dir so nach drei monaten ausgehändigt oder zugeschickt.
bilder habe ich leider von den fischen die ich gefangen habe keine gemacht.
es waren ja keine besonderen dabei.

alles gute.

der wolfsbarsch|wavey:


----------

